# Bushnell handheld gps onix200cr



## Mr W. (Nov 23, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has one or had used one. What do you think. I think i want one but not real sure.


----------



## predator (Jan 12, 2008)

*bump*

how about the next model up ?  bushnell ONIX400 gps


----------



## predator (Jan 19, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

